# Pipe Sale Final Part 1



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Going to release a decent amount of baccy here. I've been finding myself piping less and less. While I've certainly enjoyed the experience and all of the assistance from other BOTL'S on here pushing me down another rabbit hole, I feel it's time for me to exit piping and buy more cigars.

That being said, this would probably be a good starter package for anyone looking to get into it, or for someone looking to stock up. My preference is to sell it all at once.

Price is $300 including shipping to the lower 48. PayPal F&F.

Sealed Tins

2019 Warped Kings Stride ×2
2019 Warped The Haunting x2
2018 C&D Haunted Bookshop
2018 C&D Billy Budd
2019 C&D Small Batch Carolina Red Flake
2018 D&R Racoons Delight
2015 H&H Bold Kentucky
2018 H&H Magnum Opus
2018 Dunhill Nightcap
2019 Cult Blood Red Moon
2019 Samuel Gawith Squadron Leader w/Perique 
2019 Lane 1Q
2019 Orlik Golden Sliced 
2019 Balkan Sobranie
2019 Esoterica Margate x2

Loose Bags

2019 Sutliff Christmas Spice 1 oz.
2018 Cult Blood Red Moon .5 oz.
2017 Sutliff Summer Night 1 oz.
2016 H&H El Nino 1 oz.
2019 Warped Cloud Hopper 1 oz.


Pipes, Stand, & Accessories 

Big Ben Briar Pipe
Custom Briar Pipe (Loose fitting stem)
6ct. Pipe stand with storage
2x 50ct Pipe cleaners
Hard bristle Pipe cleaners
Pipe Reamer
Pipe Nail
Multi Tool




















































Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Bump and lower to $280.

Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## aliasPiper (Aug 30, 2021)

MattT said:


> Bump and lower to $280.
> 
> Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


Matt,
I just happened upon this forum - you still have this stuff available to sell?
I have been looking for a lot of these blends - and have some money to buy 
are you willing to break this up - or is it for everything as is?
let me know
I.M.


----------



## aliasPiper (Aug 30, 2021)

I'm a 'new user' so I can't PM you directly for some reason - but I'm here


----------

